# Cryptocoryne elliptica growing from leaf.



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

recently received elliptica from a friend but unfortunately most of the plant melt during transportation. I have kept a few leaves under different conditions and today I notice new shoots..

Unable to post photo here but please check the following link.

http://yoongbk.blogspot.com/2007/12/cryptocoryne-elliptica-crypt-that-grow.html

Yoong


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

What happens if you just float frshly cut leaves? Will they develop plantlets like say, water sprite?
Nice job documenting your efforts btw. It's good to see.

Has anybody ever tried rooting hormone on crypt leaves? I wonder if with a bit if chemical stimulation would any crypt leaf do this?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a great picture Yoong. Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm hoping to be successful at this one day soon.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Im hoping Aaron is successful too - I dont have that one yet.


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Yoong,

Neat picture! I repotted an elliptica plant almost a year ago. The leaves were very brittle and I broke off a bunch of leaves in the process. I potted most of these emerse in collected soil and the pot quickly became covered in algae. I figured they were lost but left them alone. Last August, I noticed growth under the algae and pulled it off. Pictures below. The plant is labeled as PLD which was a blunder made in haste. I did have the '10 leaves' on the marker stick, so I know that it is elliptica. 

I used these pictures in my Crypt program which I've given a couple of times. These slides are under mistakes and successes. All is not lost when you have problems. It's my guess that the algae helped these leaves to root as previous attempts to root elliptica leaves had failed.

Thanks for posting the picture.

Kind Regards,

Chris


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

rs79 said:


> What happens if you just float frshly cut leaves? Will they develop plantlets like say, water sprite?
> Nice job documenting your efforts btw. It's good to see.
> 
> Has anybody ever tried rooting hormone on crypt leaves? I wonder if with a bit if chemical stimulation would any crypt leaf do this?


I put another leaf sumerged in water and it develop plantlet too. At the same place-the end of the stem.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

newellcr said:


> Yoong,
> 
> Neat picture! I repotted an elliptica plant almost a year ago. The leaves were very brittle and I broke off a bunch of leaves in the process. I potted most of these emerse in collected soil and the pot quickly became covered in algae. I figured they were lost but left them alone. Last August, I noticed growth under the algae and pulled it off. Pictures below. The plant is labeled as PLD which was a blunder made in haste. I did have the '10 leaves' on the marker stick, so I know that it is elliptica.
> 
> ...


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh my Goodness Chris, that alot of algae. But it great they grow back. 

Well done yoong.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

AaronT said:


> That's a great picture Yoong. Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm hoping to be successful at this one day soon.


Thanks. I am sure you will success. You guys are the experts here, I am the beginner.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

its amazing all that crypt can develop over that mess of algae that was covering it lol


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

I got C. elliptica five days ago, and there is one leaf abscise. So I do as Kai said in the other thread.
I put the leaf on the soil, and keep it soggy. What I've done shown on the picture is right? Could anyone give me some suggestions?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Kelvin, Yes you are right. be patience, you should see some growth in the next 3-5days as long you did not push it too deep in . Cheers.
Update us again.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Kevin,
Thats the way. I would suggest removing the gravel that is directly opposing the end of the stem because the planlet will grow out from there. ALso you would like to keep your pot in place with high moisture.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi, TS and Yoong

Thank you for your suggestions. Once I get any progress, I will make a update here.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I did it the same way as Kevin before, only I had the stem curl up on me so the end of it no longer contacted to the soil. Hopefully, I'll get it right the next time.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

The plantlet develop form the leaf about two weeks. 
This morning, I took a picture of it to make a record.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Kevin

Congratulation for the success. My plantlet is still growing. The old leaf that it grew from is melting away gradually.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Kevin, that looks promising!

You'll have to replant the young elliptica later on but I'd wait until it has reached a decent size.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Update. A new leaf developed.

Thank you, Yoong and Kai, 
And Kai, what time is the good time to replant the young elliptica?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Kevin,

There's no specific time which is best. I'm often waiting until the "mother leaf" is gone but in your case, I'd probably choose to replant once the mother plant sends out a leaf which shades the plantlet (you can probably push the currently developing leaf aside with a stick if necessary).


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's how one might look like.










I have another one which has already grown up with 2 1.5cm leaves.


----------

